# Adding electronics to my Towee



## Keegan (5 mo ago)

Hey guys,

I’m looking to add a Garmin UHD 93sv to my Towee. I’d love to hear from others that have done the same about where they attached it and how they ran the wiring.

thanks,
Keegan


----------



## Bjorn240 (Jul 24, 2020)

I have a Duxbury Dory, not a Towee, but same general issue.

I cut and routed a piece of G10 board, and then drilled it and epoxied in nutserts. Then I sanded down the port side launch side seating the matching size, and glued the G10 board to the seat with 5200. Then I screwed a Ballzout mount to the G10 board and mounted the Garmin to that. Took a bit of work but the mount is awesome. Biggest benefit is obviously no holes in the boat.


----------



## Yako (Jan 7, 2019)

I installed a ball ram mount in the side below the rod tray area. Drilled a hole just large enough for the plug end below that. Then grommet so it wouldn’t chafe


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

You probably would get more suggestions if you go to Towee Owners Group!


----------



## dgarland10 (Jun 9, 2020)

Heres how i mounted my FF


----------

